# Question about EU Blue card process



## kamilo185 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello everybody.

I was offered a job in Germany for a no-regulated position.
I have a degree recognized by ZAB, I'm from a country outside EU, and the salary fits under the requirements to apply for a EU blue card.

I've been researching about it and I haven't been able to find accurate information about how the process of getting the blue card goes.

What some pages say (took from documents found at one of the embassies):

- First Step: get the National Visa
- Once in Germany, you can get the Blue Card.

What other pages say (took from pages like make-it-germany and recognition-Germany):

- the Blue Card is for people outside of the EU, so you may get your EU Blue card before arriving to Germany.

I'm confused now, because I checked and actually the only options for booking the appointment at the embassy are Visa Schengen or National Visa, nothing related to Blue Card.

I called them and they said that I have to apply through the National Visa...but National Visa is not a Blue Card.

The documents required are different and the process seems to be larger by a National Visa and a regular work permit.

Any advice would be very appreciate it.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Have you called/ Visited the German Embassy? 

In my case, I went to the embassy with my application and contract and other papers, and they gave me a 3 month visa, they told me that once in Germany, I had to go to the immigration office ( with yet, another application, photos, etc) and they will give me the permanent visa... and so it was...


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

kamilo185 said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I was offered a job in Germany for a no-regulated position.
> I have a degree recognized by ZAB, I'm from a country outside EU, and the salary fits under the requirements to apply for a EU blue card.
> ...




Do you have a link to where it says that you could get a Blue Card outside of Germany? I would find that very strange and not in keeping with general practice in Germany.

BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - EU Blue Card

I think I read on a web site of a German Embassy that you can indicate on your visa application that you will be applying for a Blue Card and if you meet the requirements those applications can often be expedited.


----------

